# Main Valve Never Pressurizes



## hometownheros (Jul 16, 2019)

First time homeowner here.

This evening, I attempted to turn on my sprinkler system. After watching many YouTube videos on hot to turn it on, I go to open the main sprinkler valve in the basement.

Here's my issue: I gradually turn on the main sprinkler valve. I hear the water start running. The water sound never stops. I open the valve fully. Then, a hose shoots out of my basement floor drain and sprays water everywhere (I was soaking wet, but couldn't help but laugh it off .

So, why isn't the system pressurizing and draining to the floor? Thoughts?

Thank you in advance.

-bwd


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

And what is the hose connected to?

Sounds like some kind of drain valve they left open to drain the system for winterization.


----------



## hometownheros (Jul 16, 2019)

LeeB said:


> And what is the hose connected to?
> 
> Sounds like some kind of drain valve they left open to drain the system for winterization.


@LeeB The hose is connected somewhere behind the drywall, comes out of the wall near the floor, and is routed to the drain in the basement. I'll do another check today for a valve. Any idea where else to look without taking off my drywall?

*Update - LeeB, you were right. I reached where the hose was coming out of the wall and found the hidden valve. *

Thanks!


----------

